# New bunny not eating or drinking water



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

Ruby was adopted from the shelter, and came home last night after having her spay surgery yesterday. I know that is a lot to go though all at once, having a new home and surgery, so I may be over reacting. 

The vet said she could not have food or water until after 9pm last night. I returned her food, timothy hay, and water bottle to the cage last night before bed, and as of now 2pm today she has not eaten any pellets or hay. She also has not drank any water.I did give her some greens, which she ate about 1/4 cup of and 1 raisen. 

I'm concerned with her not drinking water. She did pee oncelast night, but as of yet no poop. (sorry for being graphic)

Please set my mind at ease! At what point should I be concerned? 

Here she is:

Estimated 1yo New Zealand White







I also offered her a baby carrot, which she did not eat but did not want me to take away.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so happy you have her and she's just so pretty!!!!

I've seen where a lot of does tend to go about 24 hours to 36 hours generally before they even touch their food. Do you have oats? I have always thought that is the ultimate favorite of most bunnies and you could give her a few little pieces of that to see if she would take it. My rabbits aren't always fond of carrots - so that's not a suprise.

She only had her surgery yesterday and has peed. Sounds like she's ok - just give her a little time.

She looks pretty alert!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2007)

[align=left]i have only rarely seen my rabbit drink (maybe once or twice, and i've tried bottles and a crock). 
[/align] he gets his water from veggies, which i give to him wet. the vet said this was fine, since veggies have a high water content. he hasn't had any problems, even in hot weather, for the 6months i've had him. 
so don't worry about not drinking unless she's not also eating veggies. i'm sure part of the problem for her is stress, surgery, etc, but it's possible that Ruby is just a non-water-drinking bun, like my Tony.
other people have better things to say and more experience with surgeries, but i just wanted to let you know that not drinking water is not out of the ordinary for a healthy bun.

btw she is BEAUTIFUL and i just want to reach into the screen and pet her!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

I wonder if Tony can see his water? I know some of them have real problems up close and since water doesn't have much of a smell...... 

Bo likes HUGE water bowls too - like the dog's. He will go to that and drink and drink. He has a crock and a bottle. I fill his little crock 2x a day and sometimes he'll drink about one whole one - cup to cup and a half.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, it makes me feel better to hear someone else say its ok. I tend to overreact on things like this. 

Thank you for all the compliments, she is gorgeous and a sweety. I've been petting her nose and she has moved around the cage seveal times, so she is alert. 

With the carrot, I offered it to her and then went to take it away when she didn't want it and she took it and put it there next to her. When I reach for it she moves it... so I think she wants it just not right now. lol. or she doesn't wantme to have it. I don't know but it wasfunny.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 9, 2007)

There's my girl! :heartbeat:

Do you have the the same brand and type of pellets she was getting at the shelter? She might be nervous about trying something new.

Did they send any pain meds home with her? She's probably pretty sore and could use some. She might also like something warm to snuggle with, like a rice-filled sock heated up in the microwave.

I would also try offering her individual strands of hay, she might eat them if you make them look special or if you annoy her.

If she doesn't start eating soon, get some Nutrical (squishy food supplement made for cats and dogs) and squish some on her foot. She'll have to lick it off, and then she'll get a bit of calories, plus B vitamins for energy. Some rabbits like the taste. Mine don't. In fact, I've found it's wonderful way to force mine to eat because they'll eat anything to get the taste out of their mouths, LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl!

Um, the vet doesn't exactly sound rabbit savvy to me. Food and water should NEVER be withheld. Especially after surgery, I don't understand that at all:?. Normally, they will try to tell you not to feed them before surgery thinking that rabbits can vomit from the anestesia, but since they can't, food and water should never be withheld.

She should come around soon. Why don't you try syringing her some water, you don't want her to get dehyrated. If the surgery was last night, she needs water syringed if she's not drinking on her own. If she's nibbling that's good and you should start to see more.

Did you get any pain meds? She definitely needs pain meds as this is an invasive surgery, and without them could contribute to her not eating anything or drinking water for that matter.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah - I kinda wondered about the no food thing. 

Anyhow - I agree - sometimes Bo will eat hay if I give him strands at a time.

Too funny about the carrot!

I bet she's going to be full of personality!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

I did try offering her single strands of hay, and I tried laying them near her.Shes not 100 % sure about taking food from me yet. Though the raisen I gave her as a test she snatched right out of my hand. 

The shelter did not send her home with any pellets, and I didn't think to ask what type they used. In the last few minutes I got her to eat two pelletsfrom my hand. I think she is coming around. 

The vet was a small animal only vet, who the shelter works with regularly. This shelter takes a lot of the area buns that other shelters don't. So I thought they would have a good vet. He told me that they do not offer pain meds for rabbits. When I first brought her home, it was only about 3 hours that she did not have pellets or water. I did leave the hay in there during that time. Is there something I can give her for pain? Maybe something I could get at the feed store? 

I will try the warm sock filled with rice and syringing her some water and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok so she didn't seem to like the snuggly, but it did get her up and moving and while she was on that side of the cage I tapped the ball of the water bottle a few times and she started drinking, so one less thing to worry about. 

If anyone has any tips for what I can do to comfort her pain, I would appreciate it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 9, 2007)

Baby aspirin might not be a bad idea if you weren't given anything from the vet for her, and you think she's experiencing discomfort (many rabbits will not eat if they have pain going on). I used to give my rabbit Raph a half an aspirin when he showed signs of pain. I also found that one thing he never refused to eat, even when feeling ill, was oat groats. A few groats in a dish might perk her appetite a bit if you have some. If she doesn't start eating on her own you could try syringe-feeding her a slurry of pellets mixed with water, though from the sound of it, she will most likely begin eating pretty soon. (Not sure if others would recommend this, but I also found that a couple of craisins were good for enticing Raph's appetite too.)

She's a real beauty...congrats on your new baby!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 9, 2007)

Although aspirin shouldn't be given when recovering from a surgery because it is a blood thinner. That's why you are supposed to take it if you have a heart attack. Baby Ibuprofen could work. I've heard Tylenol is bad for rabbits so stay away from that.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have baby asprin, but I think we have the low dose 82mg bayer we give to the dog. I don't know if thats the same so I think I'll hold off on giving it to her and see if she perks up with some oats. I'm pretty sure we have some..but I don't know how old they are...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Really not sure if you should give the Bayer, and yes that is aspirin.

Can you call the vet in the morning and request pain meds for her? I suppose Metacam would work, let me do some looking for you for what you should ask for that's better than that. (Unless someone beats me to it.)


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 9, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Although aspirin shouldn't be given when recovering from a surgery because it is a blood thinner. That's why you are supposed to take it if you have a heart attack. Baby Ibuprofen could work. I've heard Tylenol is bad for rabbits so stay away from that.




aaack...I'm so glad you posted that, naturestee! Something I didn't even realize. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

I did request it from the vet that spayed her and he said they do not offer any pain meds for rabbits. I suppose I could call my vet, and ask for it. Do you think they would do that?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I did request it from the vet that spayed her and he said they do not offer any pain meds for rabbits. I suppose I could call my vet, and ask for it. Do you think they would do that?



I would certainly try my darndest! Good Luck!

How is she acting now? Has she eaten any more or drank anymore, have you syringed any water to her?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2007)

not to hijack the thread, but
Bo-


> I wonder if Tony can see his water? I know some of them have real problems up close and since water doesn't have much of a smell...... Bo likes HUGE water bowls too - like the dog's. He will go to that and drink and drink. He has a crock and a bottle. I fill his little crock 2x a day and sometimes he'll drink about one whole one - cup to cup and a half.


so i'm not sure. he has *intentionally* tipped his water bowl twice when i was bugging him. however, i thought you might be right, so i gave him a big bowl of water, and put some mushy banana on the edge and some apple pieces in it so he could smell it. he ate the banana and apple, but it doesn't look like he had any water. i think he can see it, but doesn't like to drink.

and to becknutt, it's good that she's drinking. there definately are pain meds for rabbits. if you have tylenol, you could cut a pill up and give just a little to her. maybe cut a normal tylenol into quarters?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> if you have tylenol, you could cut a pill up and give just a little to her. maybe cut a normal tylenol into quarters?


Tylonel bad for buns. If you did have a pill she could have, it would have to be crushed, mixed with a little water as a paste, but thinner and syringed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2007)

[align=left]*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > if you have tylenol, you could cut a pill up and give just a little to her. maybe cut a normal tylenol into quarters?


[/align]


> Tylonel bad for buns. If you did have a pill she could have, it would have to be crushed, mixed with a little water as a paste, but thinner and syringed.


oh oops. tylenol bad for buns. i got confused about which one.
cut up an ibuprofen instead?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> [align=left]*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *tonyshuman wrote: *
> ...


Yes, as Naturestee mentioned, children's ibuprofren would work.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, maybe Tony just doesn't want to drink LOL!

How's that beautiful girl tonight?


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 10, 2007)

My bridge bun Lila was actually a little "down" after her spay. Your bun is so beautiful by the way...just thought I'd pop in a word or too about Lila.

Lila did not eat or drink much for a couple of days!
She slept a bit and with a little bit of painkillers, she slowly came round.
Lila enjoyed a bit of exercise after her spay and a few pats on the head every hour or so.


I really do think a spay or neuter is quite a big op! Vets do them so routinely and most people just see them as so standard and they are, its just that all the hormone levels are altered, buns moods are affected, appetite affected and it all takes time to recover properly.

Good luck with your gorgeous little girl, she looks like an angel.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, a spay is worse than a neuter, but Bo acted as if he'd been made to hop for miles on end....... he laid on me and slept for hours and hours..... and _milked_ every cheek rub and kiss he could get!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you for everything. 

I crushed up a little ibupro and gave her that last night. She is feeling much better today. She ate all of her breakfast salad, and some pellets. She is drinking plenty of water and even chewing on her toys. 

Good to know what you can and can not give buns, for pain. She seems to be feeling good. I think I'll let her out to explore a bit tonight.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2007)

Will you have a camera handy? :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so glad she's doing better today, good to hear.

Yes, we'd love a pic or two if you get a chance.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't have it handy when I let her out this afternoon, but as soon as I put Floppy away for the night, I'll let her snoop around again and will snap some. She is so curious, came right out of her cage and checked out the whole living room. She went right up to the dog, sniffing her without caution. Floppy sniffed her cage and saw her (through the cage.) They were disinterested in each other, so hopefully bonding should go well. 

More pics coming soon, I promise!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2007)

She's so cute! I just wanna squeeze er!:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL! I finally figured out what the "pink thing" is above her! Good idea!

LOOK at that little face! I love her! She's got the cheekiest expression here! You can almost see her little wheels turning in her head... "hmm I think I'm gonna like it here......"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 13, 2007)

Well she has settled in nicely and I don't have to worry about her any time soon. She is eating like a PIG, drinking plenty of water and lets both myself and my husband handle her now. She was very shy with him, but took to me right away. He is so happy she has accepted him. Her incision is looking good, and I have not given her any more pain medication since that night. She is very active and does not act as though she is in pain. She also has a brand new NIC condo to relax in, I actually built it as an add on to the cage she was in, like a yard. BIG bunny needs a BIG space.She is also using the litterbox now, Hoooray for Ruby!


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just saw this thread since I have been busy with other issues. This is a prime reason to ask lots of questions before allowing a doctor to treat your rabbit for anything.

For spays and neuters (or any surgery)....removing food is not good. If the bun we are treating eats pellets (and that is rare here) we do remove them a couple of hours before sedation but we do not remove hay and water. If the clinic staff tells you to fast the rabbit, ask to speak to the doctor as that is most likely an eduactional issue. If the doctor tells you to fast a rabbit, find a real doctor.

Pain meds should always be used post-op...and preferably narcotics. Many doctors will prescribe Metacam....it's better than nothing but not appropriate for post-op analgesic. We generallu treat for pain 3 days for neuters and up to 5 days for spays. If a doctor says they don't use pain meds....don't let them treat your rabbit.

Ask these questions before the procedure. 

Randy


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish I would have been given an option. This was the vet chosen by the shelter I adopted her from. I was not allowed to bring her home or to my vet until after she was spayed at this vet. I was wondering how much experiance they have with rabbits, but they are a small animal only hospital so I thought it would be ok. They shaved a HUGE portion of her belly and pretty far from the incision area. I will be taking her to my vet for a checkup in a week or two after she has a chance to heal. 

Her incision is a little red. This is 4 days after surgery. She does not seem to be in pain, I know rabbits are good at hiding it when they are.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish I would have been given an option. This was the vet chosen by the shelter I adopted her from. I was not allowed to bring her home or to my vet until after she was spayed at this vet. I was wondering how much experiance they have with rabbits, but they are a small animal only hospital so I thought it would be ok. They shaved a HUGE portion of her belly and pretty far from the incision area. I will be taking her to my vet for a checkup in a week or two after she has a chance to heal. 

Her incision is a little red. This is 4 days after surgery. She does not seem to be in pain, I know rabbits are good at hiding it when they are.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry don't know why that post went twice.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

I think that incision might need checked. It looks a bit infected maybe? Or is it bruising?

Regarding pain meds - I must give my two cents here. While I believe that spays should have pain relievers to come home with, I don't think every neuter would need them.

Our exotics' vet is not only a great vet, she is a top national vet, who trains other vets nationally and teaches at Purdue University sometimes. Purdue is one of, if not *the*, top Veterinary Schools in the nation.

Her decision was to send Bo home with a good dose of pain meds in him. That was it. She did say if he seemed to be in a lot of pain and/or was not eating, pooing, whatever, to call and she would order something or I could just come in and get something. He slept most of the next 12 to 24 hours but did eat and drink and pee and poo a bit as well.

I trust her judgement completely - she's not going to harm my animals nor would she leave them in pain.

So, as I said, I think it's something to look at with each neuter, but I really don't think it's always necessary - Bo was young, healthy and a text book surgery. In the future, we might neuter Tony - he would be older, bigger and we might very well need to put him on pain killers for a time. 

:twocents


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been checking it twice a day, and it is a little darker pink around the incision but doesn't appear infected to me. She has pink skin, so would bruising be pink? I put a touch of neosporin (regular not plus) on it just to be sure its not getting infected. She has a vet appointment this Friday with my regular vet, to recheck everything.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

Might just be irritated skin. If you dont' think it's too red/pink it's probably fine. Is it hot?

She's so cute laying there...... How's she acting ?


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 14, 2007)

No it's not hot, and its not as pink now as that picture looks. I'm fairly certain its fine. It looks to be healing nicely.

She is as sweet as can be, very active and interested in exploring her new home.She is also so much more mellow than Floppy. She lets me hold her upside down like a baby and look at her incision without flinching. He hates to be upside down! Also eating like a pig, and drinking plenty of water. Using the litterbox..though the one I had for her was too small and she would end up peeing over the edge. Got her a bigger one with higher back sides and it works great.

She was meant to be part of this family.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

That's so great! I have the highbacked square litterboxes and they work really well. However, Tony poos in his and then stands on the OUTSIDE and backs up and pees OVER the edge into his box. Granted it's great! but I think it's hilarious that he's doing it that way LOL! 

It's nice having a snuggly bunny! I think she's going to be very happy there. 

I'm glad her tummy is good. I think the photo just made me think wrong. Sounds like she's going to be just fine!


----------

